# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Hiljainen ketju

## kuovipolku



----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## kukavaa



----------


## kukavaa

https://mobile.twitter.com/nygaardbn...704000/photo/1

----------


## Sanna04



----------


## Sanna04



----------


## Sanna04



----------


## Sanna04

Daan Myngheer

----------


## Sanna04

Ellen Watters 1988-2016

----------


## kukavaa

"During a training ride in Sierra Nevada, Michele Scarponi and I exchanged jerseys because I had the xs size and I wanted to try the s. I haven't told anyone but since I've resumed racing, I've been racing with Michele's jersey. I wanted to offer it after my first victory to his wife Anna and his children Giacomo and Tommaso. Here it is".
Fabio Aru voitokkaiden Italian mestaruuskisojen jälkeen

----------


## Sanna04

Sharon Laws 1974-2017

----------


## Sanna04

Jacquelyn Crowell 1988 - 2018

----------


## OJ

Armand de las Cuevas 1968-2018

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## tikola

Edellinen kuva:

Jonathan Cantwell 1982-2018

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Cantwell

----------


## kuovipolku

>

----------


## JackOja

Kelly Catlinin ketjut hiljenivät

----------


## Sanna04

A young woman who tragically died after a lorry collided with her bicycle on the A52 near Markeaton Island, has been named.

Josephine Gilbert, 25, who was from Wirksworth, was pronounced dead at the scene of the incident in Derby on Tuesday 21 January.

Josephine’s family have paid tribute to ‘a keen cyclist who competed at local, national and international level and who was hoping to follow a career in Sports Management, having completed a Psychology degree at Loughborough University.’

They said that Josephine was ‘very close to her family both in Derbyshire and the South West.’

Lähetetty minun MAR-LX1A laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## huotah

*Belgian amateur Niels De Vriendt dies during first post-COVID-19 race in Belgium*

----------


## fiber

Chris Anker Sørensen 1984-2021. Törmäys pakettiauton kanssa Belgiassa, MM-kisojen aattona. 
(esim. Cyclingnews)

----------


## Sanna04

Lieuwe Westra 1982-2023

----------

